# Spannungswandlerschaltung!



## totovo (22. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum... 

Ich brauche eine simple Schaltung für eine Spannungswandlung von ca. 10-20V (Gleichstrom) auf konstant 5-10V (Gleichstrom) (also irgendwas dazwischen)! 
Das ganze muss nicht mehr als ca 5/6W aushalten, also reicht es, wenn das ganze bei 1A nicht durchglüht... 

Jetzt habe ich schon stunden lang im I-net gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden, hat jmd. eine Idee für eine Schaltung, oder ein Link?

Danke im Vorraus!

mfg
totovo


----------



## Murxwitz (22. April 2011)

wenn dich selbstbauen nicht stört schau mal nach dem LM317


----------



## totovo (22. April 2011)

ja das hab ich auch schon mal gesehen, in zusammenhang mit ner Lüftersteuerung...

meinst du das funktioniert?


----------



## Murxwitz (22. April 2011)

der lm317 ist mit max 1,5A angegeben
ob und wiegroß ein kühlkörper sein muss hängt von der Verlusstleistung am Regler ab
die wäre bei dir max 15W (15V * 1A)
da würde ich einen dran machen
wie groß müsste jemand beantworten der sich damit besser auskennt
dieser sollte aber reichen


----------



## totovo (22. April 2011)

soooo....

hatte sogar alles da und habe mir folgende Schaltung gelötet: KLICK

funktioniert ja auch, aber ich bekomme maximal die hälfte der Spannung die ich reingebe 

was kann man da falsch machen? wie man den Poti anschließt ist ja rille, oder?


----------



## Murxwitz (23. April 2011)

hm
für 10V Ausgangsspannung müsste das Poti bei ca 1k7R stehen
musst auch dran denken, dass min 1-2V am regler abfallen (je nach Belastung)
ansonnsten kann man eig nicht viel falsch machen evtl mal das Poti nachmessen
hier ist ein praktischer Rechner


----------



## totovo (23. April 2011)

ja hab das Problem gelöst!

hat mir nur wenig gebracht, denn mein eigentliches Vorhaben 2 Solarzellen in Reihe zu schalten und dann die Spannung runter zu regeln, weil der Laderegler maximal 10V verkraftet, funktioniert nicht, am ende kommt viel weniger raus als mit einer Solarzelle  

Danke für dein Hilfe


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2011)

Dein Problem ist das, dass du alles an dem LM317 verheizt. Und ein Linearregler braucht immer eine höhere Spannung am Eingang als am Ausgang damit er regeln kann.

Eleganter kannst du es mit einem Schaltwandler lösen, der PTH8080 von Texas Instruments wäre da ein interessanter Baustein.

Ein bisschen besser als der LM317 ist ein StepDown Wandler:

Bausatz Stepdown-Wandler - Bausätze / Module - Bausätze - - Pollin Electronic

Eine kleine Übersicht an Spannungsstabilisierungen:

Elektronik :: Von Spannungsreglern und DC/DC-Wandlern

Falls du etwas selber bauen willst, kannst du dir den MC34063 anschauen.


----------

